
Steve Blank: Don’t Give Away Your Board Seats - gasull
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/06/17/steve-blank-dont-give-away-your-board-seats/
======
NLPsajeeth
[http://www.paulgraham.com/control.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/control.html)
is a good follow up to read on this topic.

------
bravura
As always, VentureHacks has great practical advice on the board:

[http://venturehacks.com/articles/one-way-
control](http://venturehacks.com/articles/one-way-control)

[http://venturehacks.com/articles/board-
structure](http://venturehacks.com/articles/board-structure)

~~~
mathattack
Great point - I was just reaching for it when I finished the article.

One general note... Look how many recent news articles you can find when you
search for the board firing founders on Google.
[https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-
ab&q=board+firing+founde...](https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-
ab&q=board+firing+founder+ceo&oq=board+firing+founder+ceo)

It's not scientific, but it highlights that friendly relationships can go
awry.

------
hobs
They went to business school and yet somehow met someone twice and wanted to
give away the keys to the kingdom? Hmm...

~~~
ngoel36
The article doesn't specify _which_ business school they went to...doesn't
necessarily mean they went to GSB haha.

~~~
hobs
That's fair, but I didn't go to any business school, just common sense school.

~~~
mikeash
That's a very selective school that few people are lucky enough to attend. It
is not well named.

------
gruseom
"In the last few years, it’s become more common for angel investors to ask for
a board seat"

Is that really the case? It contradicts what I've heard.

